
Photos from the Aftermath of Hurricane Michael - jonwachob91
https://www.theatlantic.com/photo/2018/10/photos-aftermath-hurricane-michael/572713/?single_page=true
======
jonwachob91
This storm was crazy!

One of the pics is of a line of train cars turned onto their sides. The
weather channel reported that CSX said each train car weighed 30 tons, and
there are just a row of them turned over.

Photos of a gymnasium wall just gone.

Video of a hotel's roof being blown away, and then a 10ft cinderblock wall
disintegrating.

Being a Florida Man and loving hurricanes, these are the only kind of storms I
legitimately fear. This was not an Irma, Florence, Frances, Wilma type storm.
This was an Andrew, Katrina, Charlie type storm. I think the local news did a
terrible job differentiating this storm from recent storms, they kept talking
about this in comparison to Florence. All the signs prior to landfall said
this would be a tight packed (meaning it would hold it's strength upon
landfall), and fast moving (meaning large areas of damage).

